# Can dogs be taken to any EU country?



## Westkirby01 (Jan 25, 2009)

Hello folks.

We are going to make a journey to France in 2010 with our dog. We understand the pet passportentry/exit system for UK via France, but are not sure how far it extends into europe.

Question?

Can the dog be taken to any EU state, if so:-
is there a charge at each border?
is extra documentation needed?
can this be confirmed?

Regards
Westkirby01


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

From what I understand is any country in the European Union. Once across the channel then there's no problem or hindrance entering other EU states.


----------



## Losos (Oct 28, 2009)

Spacerunner said:


> From what I understand is any country in the European Union. Once across the channel then there's no problem or hindrance entering other EU states.


*I would confirm this answer above*, we recently crossed from Czechland into Poland and back into Czechland on the same day with our two big dogs.

There was a kind of checkpoint but no Police / Immigration persons to be seen.

When passing between France and Germany you will likely *not even know you have crossed a national border.*

But don't even think about going outside the EU countries, *that will be a problem* and you might be refused re-entry for your dogs.


----------



## Waggy (Jan 15, 2006)

Losos said:


> Spacerunner said:
> 
> 
> > From what I understand is any country in the European Union. Once across the channel then there's no problem or hindrance entering other EU states.
> ...


Does that apply to Switzerland?


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Yes, just been there with the dog, you will not even notice the borders, Alan.


----------



## Tobysmumndad (Nov 12, 2007)

No problems, other than if you take out travel insurance for your pet, it may exclude Switzerland. (Pet Protect, as of three years ago.)


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

The current List of Countries is:
Austria, Azores, Balearic Islands, Belgium, Bulgaria, Canary Islands, Ceuta, Cyprus, Czech Republic, Denmark, Estonia, Faroe Islands, Finland, France, French, Germany, Gibraltar, Greece, Greenland, Guadeloupe, Hungary, Ireland, Italy, Latvia, Lithuania, Luxembourg, Madeira, Malta, Martinique, Netherlands, Poland, Portugal, Romania, Slovakia, Slovenia, Spain, Sweden.

http://www.petsandtravel.co.uk/where-can-we-take-our-pets.html


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

There are also a number of >non listed< countries where the Pet passsport also applies.

peedee


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Although the Pets Passport covers All EU countries there are requirements for Sweden, Norway.

I believe like us they want tick & worm treatment before entry. Not sure if this is via Airport & ferry only. I have yet to try it via road.

I am hoping to go to Denmark next year and may drive over to Sweden but will check beforehand in Denmark or even at border. I have checked their web site but still a bit confused.


----------



## Westkirby01 (Jan 25, 2009)

*Thank you*

Thank you. Thank you.Thank you, to all who answered my post. All the information that I required. Great bunch of Motorhomers.

Add at any time. I'm sure there are others out there like me who are new to the dog laws.

Regards

Westkirby01


----------

